# Latest grip and a little bling.



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems to have been a while since someone posted any pics of their builds. Here is my latest. Built for a Bears fan.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Needs to be Green and silver.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks great. I am sure the customer will be very pleased.

John


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks awesome Robert!


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice Hudak.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

